# AllData Spec V TSBs



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

With all of the talk about tranny (and other) issues with the Spec V, I thought I'd dig around and see what Nissan has to say about it. I found this information on AllData... which (I think) shows everything that they have communicated to their dealers....


```
[B]Bulletins for 2002 Nissan-Datsun Sentra SE-R Spec V L4-2.5L DOHC MFI[/B]

[B]Safety Recalls[/B]
TSB Number     Issue Date   TSB Title
02-029         MAR 02       Recall - Floor Mat 
01-089         JAN 02       Recall - Headlamp Tamperproof Adjustment Caps Omitted 

[B]Service Bulletins[/B]
TSB Number     Issue Date   TSB Title
02-053         MAY 02       Headlamp (Plastic) - Cloudy/Hazy Appearance 
02-039         APR 02       Tachometer - Needle on Wrong Side of Stop Pin 
99-020B        MAR 02       Vehicle - Flat Towing Guidelines 
02-033         MAR 02       Emissions System - MIL ON/DTC P1491 (EVAP) Stored 
02-032         MAR 02       Essential Tool - OBD II Connector Kit 
01-074A        MAR 02       Engine - Dies at Idle/Stumbles/MIL ON/DTC P0340 Set 
02-011A        MAR 02       Engine Coolant - Special Refilling Tool 
01-069A        MAR 02       Brake Caliper (Rear) - Clunk/Rattle/Knocking Noises 
01-073B        MAR 02       Radio - Ignition Static Noise 
02-008         JAN 02       Special Tools - Flywheel/Flexplate Sockets 
01-035         JAN 02       MIL ON - DTC P1444 EVAP Purge Volume Control S/V 
01-087A        DEC 01       Paint - Removal of Environmental Particles
```
It's a little odd to me that there is NOTHING about any of the problems mentioned here.....


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

A lot of those TSBs are generic for all Nissans. I know for instance the DTC P1491 is common on a lot of Nissans. The cloudy headlight is a problem on nearly all cars that use plastic headlights.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i've seen most of these already


----------

